# CAO Italia Ciao Cigar Review - Bella Donna



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This mild to mdeium bodied cigar is a delight to smoke. Nice aroma of chocolate. Flavours I recognised are pepper, coffee and cacao.

Read the full review here: CAO Italia Ciao Cigar Review - Bella Donna


----------

